# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  jel bi bilo vrijeme za prijelaz u vecu as?

## Evitta

prosli 5 god,imamo jos uvjek romer king (I kategorija),17.3 kg,pojasevi na najgornjoj poziciji i bas ono prst iznad ramena..po visini ima jos 2 prsta,vrh glave polako prelazi rub sjedalice..a vec dugo se mucimo vezati jer je vec stvarno preveliki,ono,muka ziva ga smjestiti,izvuci ispod guze onaj dio,vezati..
jel bi mogao u kategoriju II/III,il moram fakat cekati da dode do tih 18 kg kolko se preporuca da budu u I kategoriji? (mozda bu vec i u skolu kretal kad napokon dode do 18kg  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

AS grupa I je za djecu od 9 do 18 kg.

AS grupa II je za djecu od 15 do 25 kg.

AS grupa III je za djecu od 22 do 36 kg.

Dalje sama odluči  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Mislim da komotno mozes u II, ona je od 15 kg. Ja sam mog s 4 prebacila u kat II a definitivno nema 18kg...

----------


## sillyme

I jos jedan detalj - moja je od navrsenih 5g uredno sama otvari vrata, udje zatvori vrata, veze se i obrnuto kad stignemo na cilj. Usporedi to sa sadasnjom procedurom kad razmisljas o iducoj kategoriji. Ovaj od 4 udje, povuce pojas (ja zakopcam) a na cilju sve odradi sam.

----------


## Evitta

Beti,sve ja to znam,al me zanima obzirom da sam cula da je najbolje s 18 preci u sljedecu kat,a meni se cini da smo ju fakat prerasli obzirom da ga je muka smjestit i vezat..
Pa se dvoumim dal ga jos drzat do 18 il prijeci u komotniju

----------


## lukab

Mi uvijek preporučujemo da se sa prelaskom u sljedeću kategoriju pričeka dok se prethodna u potpunosti ne preraste. 
Kategoriju I dijete je preraslo kada: pojasevi odu ispod razine ramena i ne mogu se više podići i/ili dijete težinom preraste sjedalicu i/ili sredina uha pređe gornji rub sjedalice.
Minimalna kilaža za kategoriju II je 15kg, mi preporučujemo da se pričeka 18kg. Što ne znači da se ne može prije 18kg ukoliko je stvarno potrebno.
Vi najbolje sami ocjenite. Činjenica je da je sigurniji kad je vezan pojasom u 5 točaka... ali nekakve minimalne uvjete imate...
Odluka je vaša  :Smile:

----------


## Evitta

A budemo jos koji mj pricekali,da smo cim blize 18,a i onda budu pojasevi ispod ramena pa budemo i morali

----------


## Evitta

I hvala na odgovorima  :Wink:

----------


## rahela

i samo još dodatak, vodite računa da u ovim zimskim mjesecima dijete ne bude u debeloj jakni u sjedalici
može flis jakna, može deblji gornji dio trenirke, ili nakon što dijete svežete u sjedalici obucite mu jaknu naopako - leđa jakne djetetu na prsa i rukave  normalno, ali debele i skliske jakne nikako

----------


## Kaae

Joj, to je kod nas, s obzirom na ekstremne temperature, vjecni problem. Jos gore od debele jakne na vecem djetetu je beba u jajetu, a u skafanderu. Ispada stalna borba s vjetrenjacama.  :Sad:

----------


## Mila majka

Imam pitanje za savjetnice pa molim pomoc.
S kolicima smo kupili sjedalicu 0+, dakle, do 13 kg. Bebac sada ima 10 mjeseci, ima cca 8,5 kg I pretpostavljam da ce jos duzi period moci u tu   sjedalicu s obzirom na kilazu. No, kako je prilicno dugacak, u toj mu se sjedalici noge jako kvrce pa se puno buni. Bilo bi nam drago, a mislim i njemu, kada bismo uskoro (s 9 kg) mogli preci u vecu (1) sjedalicu.
No, bi li sjedenje prema naprijed bila manje sigurna opcija za tako mladu bebu.
Bismo li mi na taj nacin ugrozili sigurnost? Bi li bilo bolje ostati u 0+ cim duze?
Hvala vam!

----------


## rahela

Skvrcene noge nisu znak da je dijete preraslo sjedalicu
Uvjeti za prelazak u smjer voznje su da dijte ima barem 10kg, barem godinu dana i samostalno hodanje
Imate jos puno vremena do prelaska u kategoriju 1
To sto se dijete buni vjerojatno nije zbog skvrcenih nogu, nego naprosto zato jer mora sjediti na miru i biti vezan, a sada je dobi da ga svasta zanima i zeli biti u pokretu
Za dijete je najsigurnija voznja suprotno smjeru voznje sto je duze moguce, jer kod sudara ne dolazi do istezanja vrata, nego dijete nalijeze cijelom duzinom ledja i glavom na sjedalicu

----------


## bella77

> Skvrcene noge nisu znak da je dijete preraslo sjedalicu
> Uvjeti za prelazak u smjer voznje su da dijte ima barem 10kg, barem godinu dana i samostalno hodanje
> Imate jos puno vremena do prelaska u kategoriju 1


Samostalno hodanje ili samostalno ustajanje? Jer do hodanja nekima treba cijela vjecnost...

----------


## Mila majka

Rahela, puno hvala na odgovoru!
A nije problem ako je otvor za sigurnosni pojas nekoliko centimetara ispod razine ramena?

----------


## Mila majka

Dodatak

----------


## lukab

samostalno hodanje
djeca trebaju biti u suprotnom smjeru vožnje što duže, prema novoj regulativi do 15 mjeseci a po mogućnosti do barem dvije godine. Istezanje vrata prilikom sudara za dijete mlađe od 2 godine može biti pogubno, može doći do razdvajanja vratnih kralježaka pa čak i loma upravo zato što je glava još uvijek nesrazmjerno velika u odnosu na tijelo. Ono što je nama trzajna ozljeda to je maloj djeci lom vrata. 
A do 2 godine će sigurno prohodat...

----------


## rahela

> Rahela, puno hvala na odgovoru!
> A nije problem ako je otvor za sigurnosni pojas nekoliko centimetara ispod razine ramena?


Pojasevi trebaju biti ispod ramena dok se dijete vozi suprotno smjeru voznje
Kada se vozi u smjer voznje trebaju biti u ravnini ili malo iznad ramena

----------


## Mila majka

Super, znaci da je sve OK, hvala ti! ☺

----------


## VeraM

Pitanje za savjetnice. Imamo bebu od 8 mj, 70 cm i 6.8 kg. Za sada je u jajetu koje je došlo s kolicima. Ali noge su joj vec preko ruba i glava je taman 2,3 prsta ispod ruba gornjeg. Znam da je jos mala za iduću sjedalicu, ali kako da postupamo? Moramo li čekati kilazu da dosegne jer iduca je od 9 kg ili da cm preraste skroz ovu sad? Jer sam čitala tu na portalu da mora vrh glave biti 2 cm ispod gornjeg ruba sjedalice.

----------


## Cathy

> Pitanje za savjetnice. Imamo bebu od 8 mj, 70 cm i 6.8 kg. Za sada je u jajetu koje je došlo s kolicima. Ali noge su joj vec preko ruba i glava je taman 2,3 prsta ispod ruba gornjeg. Znam da je jos mala za iduću sjedalicu, ali kako da postupamo? Moramo li čekati kilazu da dosegne jer iduca je od 9 kg ili da cm preraste skroz ovu sad? Jer sam čitala tu na portalu da mora vrh glave biti 2 cm ispod gornjeg ruba sjedalice.


Nisam savjetnica ali mogla bi u PP primo viaggio convertible.
https://us.pegperego.com/baby/primo-viaggio-convertible

----------


## Barbi

Ja sam penzionirana savjetnica  :Grin:  ali dok se ne javi netko up to date...
Svakako treba čekati veću kilažu za prelazak iz prve (0+) sjedalice u kategoriju I.
Glava bebe će se još dugo moći namjestiti u dobar položaj, tih 2,3 mcm od ruba. Noge preko ruba nisu uopće bitan faktor i normalno da su preko jer beba raste.
Nema žurbe i uvijek je bolje (sigurnije) duže ostati u sjedalici niže kategorije nego žuriti s prelaskom u višu.

----------


## lukab

O kojem proizvodacu se radi?
Da li ste izvadili umetak za novorodence?
Kako stoje pojasevi kod ramena? Moraju biti u razini ramena ili malo ispod. 
Noge nisu vazne za prerastanje sjedalice. Glava i pojasevi i tezina se gledaju. S glavom ste jos ok, tezinom ste ok, pojasevi me zanimaju. I umetak.

----------


## VeraM

Chicco 3u1 kolica i onda je jaje as. Pojasevi su zadnji gornji otvor od 3.  I ispod su joj ramena. A umetak nismo ni imali, poklon od rodice rabljeno.

----------


## lukab

Ako su jako ispod ramena onda je prerasla, malo ispod smiju biti. 
Mene više brine rok trajanja te sjedalice. Pogotovo zato što je nasljeđena i bez svih dijelova.
Rok trajanja tog jajeta je 6 godina. Potražite na plastici utisnute kružiće sa brojevima i strelicom u sredini. To vam je datum proizvodnje. Pa mi napišite što piše tj koje brojeve pokazuju strelice.

Ako će vam trebati nova sjedalica onda to obavezno mora biti neka grupe 0+/1 u kojoj će se dijete do 13 ili još bolje skroz do 18kg voziti u suprotnom smjeru vožnje. Jer je on najsigurniji za djecu do čak 4 godine.
Ono što je užasno važno - ne smije se okrenuti u smjer vožnje prije  nego što ispuni ssva tri ova uvjeta: ima barem 10kg, samostalno hoda i ima barem 15 mjeseci. Ali kažem - bilo bi najsigurnije da se vozit u suprotnom smjeru do 2 ili idealno do 4 godine.

----------


## Jadranka

Lukab, znaci, ako su pojasevi dva prsta ispod ramena, da maknem umetak? Nasa je stolica dosla s dva ta umetka, jedan (ko jastucic) smo makli, a drugi koji je zadebljanje u obliku stolice jos nismo.

----------


## lukab

> Lukab, znaci, ako su pojasevi dva prsta ispod ramena, da maknem umetak? Nasa je stolica dosla s dva ta umetka, jedan (ko jastucic) smo makli, a drugi koji je zadebljanje u obliku stolice jos nismo.


Što piše u uputama od sjedalice - kada se mora maknuti taj umetak?
Svaki proizvođač ima svoje upute za to.

----------


## Cathy

> Što piše u uputama od sjedalice - kada se mora maknuti taj umetak?
> Svaki proizvođač ima svoje upute za to.


Nama u peg perego jaju nije ništa pisalo za umetke. Isto smo imali dva, oko glave i ispod guze.

----------

